# Where to source valve for old back boiler



## ice (19 Oct 2011)

Hi, our back boiler has finally given up the ghost. Its an old house and we are in it a few years. It has always worked fine till now but we need a new gas valve. We had a gas serviceman out today and he is doubtful he will be able to get a replacement valve as the unit is so old. Any ideas where I could perhaps try to source this online or anywhere in Ireland or is it a hopeless cause? Its a HoneyWell 4600C1029.    I know we should ideally change an get a new boiler and get rid of the back boiler but we want to try and wait a couple of years till we are doing our kitchen and do it all together. Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## W200 (19 Oct 2011)

Hi.
A 30 second search on Google produced numerous suppliers of this valve . This is just one of them.
http://www.keeptheheaton.com/acatalog/Honeywell_Gas_Valve.html#a107190

w200


----------



## ice (20 Oct 2011)

Thank you - I did try google but I didn't find this - only second hand ones on ebay and a few general suppliers whom I emailed.
Our gas serevice guy said he sourced one and that it would be 300 supplied and fitted. Does this seem expensive for fitting? Although I have no idea how long it would take to fit so it might be right


----------



## W200 (21 Oct 2011)

Hi.
Well if you take it that the sterling price less vat is £48 then you would probably have it delivered to Ireland for somewhere in the region of Euro 80 taking currency and postage into account. If your plumber is sourcing it elsewhere then the cost to him may be different.
I have no idea what is involved in removing and refitting of valve but if it is a simple threaded or compression fitting and he is replacing "like with like" and leak testing then that price seems to be on the high side
For that price I would expect a written receipt with a breakdown of the material and labour costs per hour as opposed to a cash in hand job.
                                                                               W200.


----------



## ice (22 Oct 2011)

W200 said:


> Hi.
> Well if you take it that the sterling price less vat is £48 then you would probably have it delivered to Ireland for somewhere in the region of Euro 80 taking currency and postage into account. If your plumber is sourcing it elsewhere then the cost to him may be different.
> I have no idea what is involved in removing and refitting of valve but if it is a simple threaded or compression fitting and he is replacing "like with like" and leak testing then that price seems to be on the high side
> For that price I would expect a written receipt with a breakdown of the material and labour costs per hour as opposed to a cash in hand job.
> W200.


 Thanks W200 - will request this from him. Thank you for your help


----------



## DavyJones (23 Oct 2011)

You installer is obliged by law to issue you a certificate of competence on completion of a service or repair. 

Prices of parts has been a real bug bear of mine for years now. You and us (installers) get robbed blind on parts in Ireland. The cost is greatly inflated once it crosses the Irish sea.


----------



## ice (12 Nov 2011)

The breakdown shows the price of the valve at 195. Seems very expensive compared to whats online, double the price in most places. How do i approach this ?


----------



## DavyJones (16 Nov 2011)

Ask your installer is he willing to fit a part you sourced on-line.


----------



## ice (18 Nov 2011)

DavyJones said:


> Ask your installer is he willing to fit a part you sourced on-line.


 
 Thanks for the reply. He has already installed his part but was trying to rip me off on the cost of the part he bought. I called and wrote to him and asked for a copy of the receipt for the part he bought and he ignored me. So I cancelled the cheque and low and behold he came down to the house that evening and said he'd made a mistake reading the receipt for the part and had overcharged me by 70 euro for the part. So I re wrote the cheque for the correct amount. It wasn't even about the money - I just hate the idea of being ripped off.


----------

